# Up Aqua Shrimp Sand???



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Anybody use this stuff yet? It looks just like all the other ball substrates and says it buffers to 6.5ph plus has essential invertebrate minerals. I might be interested in ordering some of this from my wholesaler and making it available for sale to lower the cost.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

It would all depend on the price point. Looks like all of the other stuff out there so if it is priced well it will prob sell well.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Would be about the same as Fluval Stratum for a 4.4lb bag. Between $10-15 per bag + shipping. I guess maybe if some local people wanted it that would be a better deal. It also comes in "micro" balls which I'd be interested to see compared to Fluval and ADA stuff.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Everything I've read about the Fluval Shrimp stuff is that it looses it buffering too quick. This may depend on how hard your tap water is too though.

In my crystal tank, I have Netlea soil, which lowers it to around 6.4 pH as well but has better reviews at keeping that low longer. The key is small water changes so it doesn't spike up high. It also comes loaded with ammonia to allow you to cycle a tank from the start, but don't mix it up too much or you will get an ammonia spike. I've been doing my top off's/water changes with distilled water mixed with aged-treated tap water to help it be easier to buffer and keep the pH. Its only a 7.5 gallon, so changes are small so far. Once I collect so of the containers from the bought distilled water, I'll bring them and fill them all up at a refill place with RO water just to have some to mix as well to keep the buffering of the pH lasting and since my tap water is high in pH and fairly hard, it probably has a bunch of TDS in it, so mixing down half and half, I shouldn't have to add anything.


----------

